# Anybody have advice about an itchy poodle who is scratching constantly?



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't take my word for it, you might want to double check with your vet, but it might be nerves. Our dog is about the same age, also neutered, and is a rescue. He has some days where he gets really anxious and on those days he chews his feet fur and scratches under his chin a lot. Especially if we've been gone during the day. 

Just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps a local parasite not affected by the treatment you are using? In the UK we get harvest mites (jiggers) that are untouched by systemic drugs because of the way they feed. I would also give a thorough comb through with a fine tooth comb in case of resistant fleas - they are very frequently the culprit when scratching starts suddenly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Everything suggested so far is a possibility. My old vet had told us that allergies can cause a dog to lick and chew on feet. Scratching all over could be an allergy indicator.

Benadryl is generally safe but I wouldn't suggest trying it w/o contacting or seeing a vet. 

Good luck finding the reason and hope it'll have a simple solution.


----------



## Cute Sandy (Jul 24, 2018)

Not all the scratches are caused by the flea or tick. The itch may relate to other health problems such as ringworm, allergy, or other skin problems. The environment changes could trigger these ailments, probably due to the house moist or drying or climate changes. It's best to find your vet to diagnose the root cause and treat it asap. 
My dog also scratched his body for two mouths although I applied the ointment on my own. One day, his scratching area became wide and reddish, so I sent him to the vet immediately. My vet said my pup has ringworm and I misused the medications for two months. I felt ashamed for the delayed treatment. Then I used the prescribed medication and my pup cured after three weeks. What's more, my vet suggested me to walk my pup frequently on a sunny day, because the sunshine can improve the treatment and keep the fur away from moist. To avoid infecting by fleas or ticks, you should steer clear of the bush and lead him to the same spot for peeing. Also, puppyhood is the perfect phrase to form a potty habit, you could potty train him in outdoor, referring to this guide.

Good luck!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well it sounds like an allergy to his new environment or as another said stress, I'd never heard that but I can imagine . I would probably take him to a dermatologist though. Are you washing your own linens with any new detergents, new plants. I'm thinking his food is the same. Is the climate more dry? I know when I have heat on and there is no humidity everyone gets itchy skin.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Sage when I first got her for months, chewed her toenails and the vet said that was nevers. At night I would put my hand over her paws (toy) and she is now good


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Seems like those who said nerves or allergies are probably on the right track. There is help for either condition but I do think you need to go to the vet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would suspect allergies, either environmental or to food. Environmental allergy is more likely given that you have traveled, but if environmental allergies are ruled out then do a NutriScan to check for food issues.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I also think you should look into environmental allergies. Mochi was chewing on her feet and dewclaw area for a long time and also was chewing holes in her coat all over. After many vet and specialist visits, finally had her tested for allergies (not food) and found she had a number of dust and cockroach allergies. Well, dust and roaches in NYC are a given, so we passed on the expensive allergy shots and started bathing her more often and she is virtually itch-free now, and we can see when it's been too long since her last bath as she starts biting itches more frequently.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven has terrible allergies to foods and environment. I tried everything, baths, food changes, then medications Benadryl and Apoquel. Nothing seemed to take it away until we tried Cytopoint injections. They have been a miricle for us. She has been on them about a year now and I get about 10-12 wks virtually itch free...a godsend! I do obedience and we couldn't take a few steps without her stopping to scratch before the shots. I find the price to work out about the same as Apoquel with better results.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Raven's Mom said:


> Raven has terrible allergies to foods and environment. I tried everything, baths, food changes, then medications Benadryl and Apoquel. Nothing seemed to take it away until we tried Cytopoint injections. They have been a miricle for us. She has been on them about a year now and I get about 10-12 wks virtually itch free...a godsend! I do obedience and we couldn't take a few steps without her stopping to scratch before the shots. I find the price to work out about the same as Apoquel with better results.


Wow, what a trial you have both been through! The itching has stopped . These are the changes we made :
- shaved Charlie's coat to about 1/2 inch
-spray him with Chi Leave in Conditioner or ShowSheen once a week
-feed him 2 tablespoons organic hemp oil each day
-left the Arizona desert for a couple of months in the snowy mountains of Revelstoke. Air is very moist here - we have low clouds hanging over us most days as well as snow nearly every day

Will be interesting to see what happens next month when we return to the desert for 6 weeks

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

